
Oasis Network Launches Amber Network - annefauvre
https://medium.com/oasis-protocol-project/introducing-the-amber-network-a-release-candidate-for-mainnet-7fe9c8d6a5c5
======
Nextgrid
Reading this piece gives absolutely zero info about how this technology aims
to achieve its goals (or a _clear_ idea of what these goals are). I'll give
them the benefit of the doubt and try to read the article again and check out
their website. It seems to be a platform similar to Ethereum where you can run
code on a distributed VM with some buzzwords and filler-text about privacy
with no clear idea how a blockchain will in any way help solve these problems.

Ethereum is going on for years now and nobody has built anything of value on
it for the average user that couldn't have been built on traditional
technologies. Actually, in my opinion, nobody has built anything of value on
it _at all_.

Why do we need a second attempt at it, if the first one didn't even work? And
if you truly have a use-case for a distributed VM, why not build your solution
on top of Ethereum instead of fragmenting the space even further? (in my
opinion one of the big blockers to cryptocurrency adoption by the masses is
that there are hundreds of coins to choose from)

Their claims regarding solving data privacy seem dubious. The only thing I can
think of that will allow personal data to be stored & transferred on the
blockchain (and read/written by the distributed VM) is homomorphic encryption,
and to the best of my knowledge it is still in very early stages and still not
fast enough for any kind of serious usage. Either these people have solved
homomorphic encryption and we would've heard about it due to the implications
of such a breakthrough, or _something doesn 't add up_.

This seems to me like yet another venture where "something blockchain
something" will supposedly save the world and make everyone's lives better?
How? Nobody knows yet and we promise we'll figure it out, but in the meantime
why don't you stop asking questions and just invest in our ICO?

